# Eastmoor Reformatory School (Eastmoor Secure Unit)



## leahmakin (Sep 14, 2009)

Well this was myn and paulfowler first exploration. Did a fair bit of reasrch on it escpially on ways in and out. We mainly kept to the main building and kept away from the residants still living there, didn't visit any of the dormitarys either.
Because it was our first visit we were a little anxious and was going to leave because there was a couple of young lads breaking windows and didn't want to be blamed for this! As we were leaving I asked them were the pool was and they seemed quite friendly gave them a warning about the residents living near by! They also told us that one part of the building there was smack heads in...so we avoided that part!

Well here are my photos (HDR's):


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice shots but the place looks totally Fooked, well done on your first explore guys!


----------



## leahmakin (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks!
Aye it pretty much is, well open to vandals!


----------



## Apopcalyptic (Sep 14, 2009)

It doesn't look too much further gone from when I went down in July. I think the junkie is an intermittent resident, as the boards have been on and off over the last 6 weeks.


Your photos are ace btw. Thanks


----------



## bonecollector (Sep 14, 2009)

Great pics.
This place looks awesome.


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow that place is seriously screwed now, the council have deffinately given up on it. It was pretty secure untill half way through last year


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 15, 2009)

LOVE the photo from in the swimming pool.


----------



## cybelle (Oct 27, 2009)

leahmakin said:


> Well this was myn and paulfowler first exploration. Did a fair bit of reasrch on it escpially on ways in and out. We mainly kept to the main building and kept away from the residants still living there, didn't visit any of the dormitarys either.
> Because it was our first visit we were a little anxious and was going to leave because there was a couple of young lads breaking windows and didn't want to be blamed for this! As we were leaving I asked them were the pool was and they seemed quite friendly gave them a warning about the residents living near by! They also told us that one part of the building there was smack heads in...so we avoided that part!
> 
> Well here are my photos (HDR's):




omg what a awesome location for a edgy dark photo shoot... is it easily accesable?


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Access details*

Cybelle,please dont ask about access on the open forum ok..when you are able to send pm`s,thats the place to ask such things.


----------



## cybelle (Oct 29, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Cybelle,please dont ask about access on the open forum ok..when you are able to send pm`s,thats the place to ask such things.




oops >.< sorry


----------

